# acpi errors[solved]

## kingrebound

hi

during boot i've seen some strange(for me)errors about acpi 

```

ACPI Error (nsxfeval-0242): Handle is NULL and Pathname is relative [20060127]

ACPI Error (nsxfeval-0242): Handle is NULL and Pathname is relative [20060127]

ACPI Error (nsxfeval-0242): Handle is NULL and Pathname is relative [20060127]

ACPI Error (nsxfeval-0242): Handle is NULL and Pathname is relative [20060127] 

```

i don't know what they mean,and also google didn't help me.

somebody know something about?

thanks

----------

## ekutay

Found this thread. Sounds not spectacular. Have you encountered an error?

----------

## kingrebound

i read that thread,but i think it doesnt help me....right?i'm not an expert about acpi,and if you think that thread should help me ,please explain me how to do  :Embarassed:  .

today i've also found some new errors:

```

ACPI Error (psargs-0353): [PBST] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0517): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.BAT1._BST] (Node c172bb20), AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psargs-0353): [PBST] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0517): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.BAT1._BST] (Node c172bb20), AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psargs-0353): [PBST] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0517): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.BAT1._BST] (Node c172bb20), AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psargs-0353): [PBST] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0517): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.BAT1._BST] (Node c172bb20), AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psargs-0353): [PBST] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0517): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.BAT1._BST] (Node c172bb20), AE_NOT_FOUND

```

always the same...i dont know anything....

fortunately the system still working good.

thank you all

----------

## ekutay

Which kernel version do you use? 

```
uname -r
```

These kind of errors are reported as solved in the given thread and on acpi.sourceforge.net for current kernel versions, since january if I've read correctly.

----------

## kingrebound

i solved it,it was a stupid thing....these errors arrived because i lift the battery when the pc was running.....really stupi.

thank you

----------

## manouchk

When you say lift the batery you mean remove the battery? (I'm not shure to understand lift the battery)

I obtain very similar errors here :

```

ACPI Error (psargs-0353): [PBST] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0517): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.BAT1._BST] (Node c18f9420), AE_NOT_FOUND

```

My kernel is 2.6.16-suspend2-r8

(I have a compal cl56)

I loaded modules acerhk to get /proc/acpi/ entries with options

options usedritek=1 autowlan=1 force_series=290

----------

## manouchk

Well, I opened a new topic because my problem seems a little bit different and this tpic is marked solved.

cf => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-484410-highlight-.html

----------

